# Flame hawkfish



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone seen in GTA that have flame hawkfish for sale?


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*flame hawk*

try coral reef shop call first see if they have any in ..
I did see some in at big als scarb.. they have been there for a few weeks now ..


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks tom g, definitely have to stop by Scarborough big Als sometime this weekend. 

Any lfs have them at the moment?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Bigshow has a few


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Yup picked one up from Bigshow!


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks, is bigshow a store and where is it located?

I searched up bigshow and here's what I got. Lol 










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL

http://www.bigshowfrags.com

He is at Hamilton, not a store but have more stuff for sale than many stores, appointment only.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I stopped into BA's Scarborough yesterday and tomg is correct - they had a couple


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Living Aquarium in Cambridge probably has some if you want to go that far


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys Hamilton and Cambridge is just a tad far. I'll go with big Als since bullet seen them. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

onri said:


> Thanks guys Hamilton and Cambridge is just a tad far. I'll go with big Als since bullet seen them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Mine are Aussie for $65 each I can drop off along the qew/427


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi BIGSHOW, I tried sending you a private message but your box is full. 
BIGSHOW has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------

